# Monuments - Doxa



## adpettit (May 18, 2011)

Was trying to figure some of the song out last night, and managed to get this beauty of a riff learnt. Its a bitch to play so excuse me for all the mistakes.

YouTube - Monuments - Doxa (Middle Riff Cover)

If anyone has learnt anymore of this song, or any other song for that matter, feel free to post!


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2011)

You can embed by just pasting the usual url 
Awesome job!


----------



## adpettit (May 18, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> You can embed by just pasting the usual url
> Awesome job!



Ahhh thats whats going wrong!! 

Thanks


----------



## HyperShade (May 18, 2011)

Where'd you get such a good backing track ?


----------



## adpettit (May 18, 2011)

HyperShade said:


> Where'd you get such a good backing track ?



I used the actual song. Its not the finished version I don't think.


----------



## niffnoff (May 19, 2011)

nice one ad


----------



## Prydogga (May 19, 2011)

Yeah there's two unfinished versions floating about, a full instrumental and a 3ish minute snippet w/ vocals.

Sounds good dude. If you have any of the other tracks, like 97%, try them out. I've started learning a bit of a couple of songs.


----------



## Sebski (May 22, 2011)

Nice one man.

Can anyone link me to where the recordings are? I've only found live footage.


----------



## shadowchild (May 23, 2011)

Sebski said:


> Nice one man.
> 
> Can anyone link me to where the recordings are? I've only found live footage.



+1
I would really like to have a studio version of this one with vocals...


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2011)

Unfortunately unless you know someone with one there's not much luck. 

I don't think a full version with vocals exists outside of what the band member have, and now with the whole situation, there probably will never be, at least in this form.


----------



## shadowchild (May 23, 2011)

But you said "there's two unfinished versions floating about, a full instrumental and a 3ish minute snippet w/ vocals." ... I've found the instrumental version, but I love the vocals in monuments 
And yeah... I know the situation... It's really sad! And that's why I'm looking for new songs


----------



## Sebski (May 23, 2011)

shadowchild said:


> But you said "there's two unfinished versions floating about, a full instrumental and a 3ish minute snippet w/ vocals." ... I've found the instrumental version, but I love the vocals in monuments
> And yeah... I know the situation... It's really sad! And that's why I'm looking for new songs



Care to share that instrumental version please?


----------



## adpettit (May 23, 2011)

If you google hard enough, the Doxa instrumental got uploaded to some forum. Can't remember the link though!


----------



## Sebski (May 23, 2011)

Ahh I've been googling real hard and I still can't find it. I found a post saying there is an instrumental Doxa demo some where, but that's it. Don't you have it on your computer still or something? Would you be able to upload it or send it to me?


----------



## IAmHated284 (May 23, 2011)

+1 for doxa upload please. id love to have it. especially as the album may never surface : /


----------



## adpettit (May 24, 2011)

Sebski said:


> Ahh I've been googling real hard and I still can't find it. I found a post saying there is an instrumental Doxa demo some where, but that's it. Don't you have it on your computer still or something? Would you be able to upload it or send it to me?



This is the link I was on about: Monuments (for fans of Sikth, Tesseract, Meshuggah, Fellsilent, Periphery, so on) - theboreds

Admittidely it took me a while to find it. Don't know which version of Doxa that is however as I haven't bothered downloading it, but I assume its the instrumental demo.



> +1 for doxa upload please. id love to have it. especially as the album may never surface : /


Indeed, it would be one of the greatest disappointments of progressive music if they split, and didn't release the album. Still patiently awaiting an update from the band themselves though!


----------



## Sebski (May 25, 2011)

Ahh thanks man, I can appreciate more what you worked out now that I've heard the original. Nice job man.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait, what? did they break up? Noooooo



Prydogga said:


> Unfortunately unless you know someone with one there's not much luck.
> 
> I don't think a full version with vocals exists outside of what the band member have, and now with the whole situation, there probably will never be, at least in this form.


----------



## HyperShade (Jun 9, 2011)

They didn't break up, they just no longer have their singers.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that's not so bad...instrumentals ftw.


----------



## Timon (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!I made a little cover of doxa


----------



## Djenty (Oct 15, 2011)

They could just do there thing without vocals really. 

This type of music goes fine, vocals or no.


----------



## Timon (Jan 3, 2012)

MONUMENTS The Uncollective cover - YouTube


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure do with there was a link to download Doxa from anywhere but Megaupload, now that Megaupload no longer exists.


----------

